# Motorcycle Umwelt



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Tried the AA site and no mention of m/cycles. Ditto the UmweltPlakette site. Are m/cycles still exempt ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, two wheeled vehicles are exempt.

Pete


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep they are was there not so long ago


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . So, if I remove the two back wheels of my motor home . . ?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> Yep they are was there not so long ago


I didn't see anywhere specific mentioned so I assume you mean Germany in general.

Isn't the umwelt programme implemented/enforced on a city by city basis?

Or are they all using the same rules?

Anyway - having said that, my experience last Spring was the same.

We took the Harleys right into Berlin and parked up for photos on the pedestrian zone around the Brandenberger Tor.

Great city - I was stationed there 33 years ago.

Cheers

Dave

PS Hurrah - Preview is working again


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Blimey - so tractors are exempt too?

:wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Heh Heh Heh - tres drole

"If I have to explain - you wouldn't understand" as they say.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We could probably understand but still think the explanation illogical 

Ie: At the Lyn's Raven Breakfast Bash today several HD's had bar ends level with the riders ears, why ?

Excellent event once we got the bikes parked claimed attendance was over 1000 bikes. All for charity Blood bikes.

Don't suppose they could use HD's for Blood? Wouldn't it be pudding when it arrived.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bit out of date but as far as I'm aware nothing has changed since..

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/germany-exemptions

Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is correct: All motor vehicles having less than four wheels are exempted.

And while indeed the umwelt zones are implemented on a city by city basis, the rules are made by the Federal gouvernment. So the rules are the same in all cities.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

TheNomad said:


> Blimey - so tractors are exempt too?
> 
> :wink:


only the potato, potato, potato planters :wink:


----------

